# Ophthalmotilapia ventralis silver streak msalaba



## filter_intake (Jun 7, 2008)

Recently acquired some _Ophthalmotilapia ventralis_ "silver streak" Msalaba, but can't find any information about them.

Can any help by providing some information?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Try looking up cape mpimbwe. Apparently the locals call it cape msalaba. There's lot's of references to cape mpimbwe "silver streak".


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

noddy said:


> Try looking up cape mpimbwe. Apparently the locals call it cape msalaba. There's lot's of references to cape mpimbwe "silver streak".


 Ya it's call msalaba but it's in cape mpimbwe.
At least that what I have heard


----------



## zebra7 (Jan 24, 2004)

Any pic's to share, filter_intake ?


----------

